# CCleaner, WinOptimizer, etc. sinnvoll?



## Stuart0610 (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

es gibt Programme, die einem versprechen den PC wieder schneller zu machen, wie z.B. CCleaner oder Ashampoo WinOptimizer. Meine Frage ist, ob sie überhaupt sinnvoll sind oder das nur Marketing Geblubbere ist.

Auch persönliche Erfahrungen sind gerne gesehen!


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juli 2016)

Stuart0610 schrieb:


> es gibt Programme, die einem versprechen den PC wieder schneller zu machen, wie z.B. CCleaner oder Ashampoo WinOptimizer. Meine Frage ist, ob sie überhaupt sinnvoll sind oder das nur Marketing Geblubbere ist.



Vor 20 Jahren waren mache Eingriffe ins System noch stellenweise sinnvoll, heutzutage ist das marketing Geblubber und bringt rein gar nichts mehr. Spätestens ab Win7 ist Windows eigenständig intelligent genug sich nicht mehr zuzumüllen und selbst optimal einzustellen (oder glaubt ernsthaft jemand dass Microsoft 20 Jahre lang nicht in der lage ist Funktionen zu implementieren die solche Tools seit Win95-Zeiten bieten...? ).

Kurz: Lass das Zeug von deinem PC, den Schrott braucht niemand mehr.


----------



## RubySoho (20. Juli 2016)

Das einzige was diese programme gut können, ist den mülleimer von windows zu leeren.
Aber das schafft man eigentlich auch selber....


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juli 2016)

Und die übliche Systembereinigung - das kann Windows ebenfalls (besser) selber per Rechtsklick aufs Systemlaufwerk --> bereinigen.

Alles was da sonst noch propagiert wird von wegen alte Registryschlüssel entfernen ist wirklich noch aus den 90er Jahren überliefert. Ich meine die Registry hat selbst wenn sie sehr groß ist keine 10 MB - was solls denn da bringen sie auf 9,8 MB "aufzuräumen"?
Die Chance dass ein Eintrag doch nochj nötig war ist da und dann funktioniert irgendwas nicht mehr, dafür verkürzt sich die Bootzeit wenn 200 KB weniger geladen werden müssen bei modernen Systemlaufwerken um mindestens Drei Millisekunden (und das streng genommen nicht mal weil Windows die Registry heutzutage nicht mehr lädt sondern nur einzelne Schlüssel nachschlägt wenn nötig).


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juli 2016)

Zum Optimieren bringt CCleaner nicht viel. 

Allerdings kann man damit eben die meisten Spuren und Logs im System löschen, die Daten lassen sich auch überschreiben.


----------



## Stuart0610 (21. Juli 2016)

Interessant, gut dass ich nochmal nachgefragt habe 

Was sieht es mit Programme aus, die für einen die Treiber installieren? Ich finde es schon ziemlich praktisch nicht nach jeden einzelnen Treiber zu suchen und dann noch zu gucken ob das überhaupt noch aktuell ist. Oder macht das Windows Update schon ganz gut?


----------



## RubySoho (21. Juli 2016)

Würd ich auch nicht machen.
Wieviele treiber must du denn installieren das du dafür ein programm brauchst?
Ich würd mir immer die neuesten treiber von der herstellerseite holen und fertig.
Irgendwann brauchst du ein programm das ein programm installiert um programme zu installieren....


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Juli 2016)

Viel besser als solche Tools ist es ab und zu mit folgenden Programmen zu arbeiten:


*Process Explorer*: Process Explorer
Um zu schauen ob irgendein Prozess dauerhaft zu viel Systemressourcen (CPU, RAM etc..) nutzt. 
*Autoruns*: Autoruns for Windows
Um zu schauen ob sich irgendwas in den Autostart eingeschlichen hat das dort nix zu suchen hat bzw Performance/Stabilität beeinträchtigen kann. 

Prinzipiell kann man das alles zwar auch mit Windows-Bordmitteln erfahren.
Aber die beiden Programm vereinfachen alles enorm.


ADD:
Und von solchen - wie du sie nennst - "Treiber Programmen" sollte man auch die Finger lassen.
Win10 updatet selbst schon genug.

Eigentlich reicht es wenn man den Grafiktreiber auf dem neuesten Stand hält.
Und das ist auch "von Hand" problemlos möglich.

Und auch heute noch gilt:
"*Never Change a running System*"
*Ausnahmen *sollten sein wenn bei Treibern:
- Sicherheitslücken bekannt werden.
- mit den aktuellen Stabilitäts/Performance-Probleme auftreten
- neue Funktionen implementiert werden.


----------



## D0pefish (24. Juli 2016)

Die Sysinternals habe ich lange nicht genutzt, nur aktualisiert. WireShark hat mir schon eher geholfen durchzublicken. Die letzten Problemchen beim ausprobierendem Tweaken hatte ich mit der nicht vorhandenen Dokumentation von W10Privacy beim Punkt Telemetrie zu vermerken. Hier verbergen sich unter anderem IP's zu Webauftritten diverser Markennamen und man muss etwas Herumpuzzeln oder sich die Infos zu den IP's einholen. Passt schon. Ist jetzt deswegen kein böses Tool, was an den Pranger muss. 
Die Portables von CCleaner und WiseCare365 liegen hier immer griffbereit, werden aktualisiert und ausgeführt. Ist mir egal was die anderen sagen. Ich tue, was ich weiß. 

nur mal CrapCleaner
+ kostenlos
+ portable builds
+ kaum Wartezeiten
+ leichtes Säubern (nicht Beschleunigen wie fälschlich weiter oben dokumentiert^^) von Windows und entfernen von bezugslosen Registry-Einträgen
+ deinstalliert unter "Apps und Features" ausgegraute Microsoft-Apps (W10) ♥
+ deaktiviert ausgegraute oder über den PlugIn-Manager des Browsers nicht erreichbare Browser-Plugins
+ brauchbarer Duplikatfinder
+ Wiper
Schlecht ist was anderes.


----------

